# Building the Ultimate Garage Woodshop



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*"I Bought a Garage!"*

*Well, I bought a garage!*

...And as a bonus there is even a house attached for my family to live in. Isn't that convenient?!

So here is the first post in a series where I will show the transformation from humble garage to bad ass shop.

I haven't even gotten a chance to take photos yet but here are the specks:


 Lets call it a "generous" one-car garage
 13.5' X 21.5'
 Slightnly smaller than my current shop but a lot closer to home (i.e. attached to it)
 Unfortunate co-existers include: washer & dryer, water heater, water softener.

Sooooo… I'm gonna have to be really efficient with my space.

We are still in escrow so wish us luck!

By the way, here is my CURRENT SHOP.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


time for a kitchen refurb, with built in under bench washer dryer


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Happy for you Blake. Congrats.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

hahah laughing at the "attached house" for the family… Yes, very convenient.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to following your garage transformation. You are very talented and I am sure you will make the best of the small space. Good luck Blake


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Slightly smaller than my current shop but a lot closer to home (i.e. attached to it)

Seems like a reasonable tradeoff Blake. Best wishes in the new space and enjoy the journey…the destination will take care of itself.


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


We're supposed to get bigger, not downsize. Did your wife have anything to do with this?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new house Blake. Being that I had lived in your area for a number of years I know that lots and properties are small, is there an option to possibly expand to the rear or one side of the garage?


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


That is awesome Blake! Congratulations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Blake, I'll help you make room… Send me those 1 1/4" vise rods from the back wall, and that 10" backsaw from your bench area. With all that room cleared up, shouldn't have any problems squeazing into the new space. 

Congrats to you!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Yay!!
What a wonderful transition in life. 
Proud of you dude.

Steve


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Sounds good Blake. Glad you can work at home now. Am I correct that you converted a little coop or barn into a shop with a friends help some years ago? I seem to remember a humorous post about that experience.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


oh happy day..i hope all goes well and you get this new shop and a home, i always love the work you do blake, ive always loved the music stand you made for your dad, out of that special walnut..how cool is that…well well ad you to our prayers that your escrow goes through…let us know …grizz


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Proud for you Blake! Congrats my friend…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Blake Congratulation on your transformation and transition. May you be blessed during the final closing on your new home and your home away from home.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Blake. I hope that all goes well with your new shop and home.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


Look forward to some pics


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


congrats and wish you well on the new house purchase.your current shop's is very nice and very organized.i could straighten mine for a month and not be that organized.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *"I Bought a Garage!"*
> 
> *Well, I bought a garage!*
> 
> ...


*DouginVA*- Ha ha, no. Real estate is just extremely expensive here, and the weather is so good most houses don't even have a garage so I was lucky to get one at all.

*MedicKen*- Not really enough room on the property for that.

*Sefang*- yup 

Thanks everyone! I'll try to take photos today.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Gears Slowly Turning*

The… gears… are… turning… slowly…

Well we got the place, but that's old news now. Its no surprise that the garage became the last priority. I moved enough of my basic tools to the new house to give it a complete face-lift, inside and out.

I did a lot of interior remodeling (trim, cabinets, paint, electrical, plumbing, added closets, changed out every fixture in the house, new floors, windows, bathroom remodel, etc) and completely re-landscaped / hardscaped the back yard (sod, rock, pavers, built benches, and I even poured a concrete natural gas fire pit)

So the house is awesome now. TINY but really cool. I'll post some photos soon.

As for the garage, I finally got started. Here is how its been going:

*Phase I:* Garage becomes staging area for moving boxes.

*Phase II:* Most of the boxes get unpacked. Some basic tools move in to work on house.

*Phase III:* Several months go by and garage becomes giant messy tool box. No way to organize tools. Most of them end up strewn about on the floor.

*Phase IV:* Eventually I hang some second-hand cabinets and bring my roll-around tool box and sort-of organize.

*Phase V:* Life goes on as we gradually settle into house. House projects never really end. Garage still a mess. Eventually realize the huge storage potential in attic above garage, but ceiling must be reinforced first. Finally purchase 2×6s and OSB subfloor… let sit in garage for a while.

*Phase VI:* Get a buddy to help me hang the 2×6s!!! Get half of the ceiling reinforced and subfloor in place.

*Phase VII:* Concede that I can't put it off any longer… its finally time to go to my parents and in-laws houses and collect 30+ years worth of stuff thats been stored in their attics, garages and sheds. Stuff they saved from when we were babies, stuff from our childhoods, college years, our wedding, tons of crap. About 4 truckloads worth.

*Phase VIII:* Comb through it all. Figure out what we need and don't need. We can't afford to keep ANYTHING extra in this tiny house.

*Phase IX:* Yard sale. Oh yeah. Epic yard sale.

*Phase X:* Organize whats left and put it up in the finished half of the above-garage attic storage space.

*Phase XI:* See garage floor for first time since we bought the house, get inspired, buy new table saw.

*--->* This is where I'm at now.

Ok, so maybe its not a new table saw, but I found one of these:










Which is perfect for my new little shop because its got built-in dust collection! And I'm also impressed with how quiet it is.

So then I ordered one of these:










And one of these to save space:










Which will (believe it or not) replace this:



I'm quite proud of it but I just won't have the space for a huge dedicated router table anymore. I may re-purpose it as a miter saw table or assembly table however.

That router table is kind of a celebrity here on Lumber Jocks. It was the first of its kind on this site, and I've seen dozens of "Blake-inspired" versions over the years. It still shows up on the first page of Most Favorited Projects out of almost 100 thousand projects!

Anyway, I'm going to be getting rid of some things and making room for the bare minimum.

Here is my old shop: http://lumberjocks.com/Blake/workshop

The new (smaller) shop will have:


 Table saw/router table combo
 Miter saw
 Band saw
 Drill Press
 13" Planer
 6" Jointer
 Small hand tool workbench
 Tool box
 Oscillating spindle sander
 Sharpening station

Things I will probably sell:

 A few tool boxes
 Horizontal Router Mortiser
 Large wordbench
 Lots of other odds and ends that are duplicates or not needed.

...So if anybody is interested and lives close enough let me know (Santa Cruz, CA).

Anyway, its good to be back on LJ. I can't wait to start building again.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


Blake , glad everything is going well. Great looking router table, if I had the room I would be all over it. Getting a new table saw will be fun… I have been in the market for a while, I have it narrowed down to 3 now. I'll bet the inside of the house looks amazing. Blondie and I are just finishing the front of the house contruction, were laying the sod say and we will have it all done….. Look fwd to sieening more of your progress…....


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


No, not "The Blake Router Station"!!! If you recall Blake, yours is the one I made mine after. Seriously, you designed and buiit a great router station and someone will be fortunate to have it. Best wishes as your journey continues.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


I liked your old shop. Congrats on the new place. Been a while since I have seen a post from you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


Blake: Congrats on getting the house in living shape. I'm sure that the it makes the home live better.

And now onto the shop. Good luck on the remodle and setup.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


Yay! Shop ReDo. I love these blogs.
Nice to see you back at it.

Steve


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you've done with your new shop. We need a pic of the house and garden too now that you have mentioned it in your blog. The DeWalt TS looks great.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


Look forward to see your new shop.
Sounds like a giant project, the past I mean.
I never saw your old shop before now, what a wonderful cave.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


New space is always exciting. Look forward to seeing how it all comes together. You'll be havin lotsa fun


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Gears Slowly Turning*
> 
> The… gears… are… turning… slowly…
> 
> ...


Blake,

We've missed you in your absence, but WOW! you've really accomplished a lot in that time. Great to see you back and can't wait to see what your new shop will produce.

L/W


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*"Before" Photos*

As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.










Notice the open ceiling joists with hundreds of nails sticking out… this is because I have already ripped the crappy sheetrock down to start work on it.










Here it is a little less messy:










And here is the "before" photo of the loft space above the garage. This is the reason that the shop project is so slow to get off the ground… there is a TON of storage potential up there and I am taking the time to do it right. I have been reinforcing the ceiling so it will take the load of storage.










Here is my new baby from a few weeks ago… she is just waiting for some love:










And the exciting news is I just picked up one of these!

(DWS780)









I've always been a Radial Arm Saw type of guy. I just love those tools. BUT they do have their limitations. They are difficult to keep tuned and true, and they are difficult to change angles accurately.

I've done a lot of thinking about my new shop setup. I have even thought about building my cross-cutting bench with a chop saw for compound angles, and my old RAS friend for longer straight cross cuts as well as dados and tenons.

But ultimately I just don't have the space for that. So I decided if I had to only choose ONE I would have to make a compromise. A 12" sliding compound miter would have to do. It will have the power, capacity, ease of use, ease of changing miter/bevel angles, and enough accuracy to do the job.

You can still cut dados and tenons on a slider, although its not as accurate as a RAS. I will just have to clean them up with a router plane or make my tenons on the table saw instead. Oh well.

As far as choosing the DeWalt, I really did a lot of research. I almost went for the Bosch, with its ability to fit closer to the shop wall:










But even though this saw was about $200 more, I found it to be far *LESS ACCURATE* especially with regard to the dado stop. It would actually bounce almost 1/4" down/up after hitting the stop. Overall it had a lot more plastic parts than the DeWalt (and more moving parts too) and was just not built as well all around. The DeWalt is pretty solid.

The hinged mechanism on the Bosch is pretty ingenious technology. But it is just not perfected yet. Too bad.

So anyway, next I will be daydreaming about the bench I will build as a home for the new slider.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


Yay Blake. A garage all for yourself. Yowser. 
Good choice on the rebuild decisions. That upper area will be great to have.
And good choice on the saw(s). You will have a colorful shop now, and nice stuff to boot. Hard to decide, you done well.

Interesting about making money with photography. That is great that you guys can make a go of it.

Keep us informed,
Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


It's good to see you back on LJ. I've wondered what you were up to.
Good luck on the new shop and it doesn't look like you need any good luck with the photography business. 
I'm looking forward to seeing some of your fine work back in these pages soon …... not too soon, I can wait.
Take your time and do that new shop up right.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


Someplace to make saw dust


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


Blake,

With a profitable photography business, you can afford to build all kinds of (tax deductible) props! Have fun!

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the photo business is going so well Blake. Now you will be able to take more pleasure in your woodworking. Looking forward to seeing some of your work again.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


I love this blog hehe. I especially liked the first post where you said that the garage came with a house. That is so lucky! Just made my day reading that, because similarly to you I bought a small workshop, and as luck would have it I also had an apartement above it where I could move my lovely fiancee to live in. I say move her in, because I spend most of my waking hours in the workshop.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *"Before" Photos*
> 
> As promised here are some "before" photos of my messy garage.
> 
> ...


Think I have to look for a house now…
Look forward to see how it all turns out.
Happy new year,
Mads


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sketchup Plans*

First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:










Here it is now… It is about halfway finished:










And I've already started moving storage up into this valuable space… woo hoo!

----

So it turns out I've been a very nice boy this year and Santa put a little something in my stocking:










----

Well now that I have the two most important pieces of the shop (table saw and miter saw) I can start planning around them. I started out just trying to design my miter saw bench. But I love sketchup and couldn't help myself so I drew the entire shop.

Especially since I have a lot of work to do before I can get to the fun part of moving in machinery. Unfortunately finishing the ceiling, walls, and electrical is going REALLY slowly since I don't have much free time these days.

Here are the preliminary drawings. I'm sure it will change and evolve quite a bit as I start putting it together.

(Bummer… I just realized these photos are really low-res on LJ. So I will list the captions from left to right below each photo)










 Water Softener (cylinder at left)
 Incra Track and Shop Stop (as miter fence)
 Wall cabinets will go above bench
 6" jointer (roll out)
 DeWalt Planer (roll out)
 DeWalt 12" Slider
 Tool boxes (tool chest "lowers" built into bench)
 Washer and Drier will be enclosed with closed doors
 Water Heater (cylinder at right)
 Man door (far right)










 Clamp racks on wall
 Drill press
 Jet dust collector enclosed in wall for sound
 Bench
 Hand tool wall cabinet
 Window
 14" bandsaw
 DeWalt table saw / router combo with Incra positioner fence. Mobile on casters.










 Garage is 21' by 13 1/2'
 Additional wall space for hanging cabinets, clamp racks, etc. 
 Plenty of room around table saw / router combo so it can be re-positioned as needed for long or wide stock
 Cross-cut fence is forward of wall so long stock can go out garage door if nesassary. 
 Bandsaw is also mobile
 There is room near the bench for a sharpening station (not pictured)
 Step from man door (far right)










*What do you think about this layout?*

By the way here is my old shop if you want to see where I'm coming from: http://lumberjocks.com/Blake/workshop


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


Hi Blake. First of all, I am seriously envious of your Sketchup skills. You do a great job with it. The lay out and initial plans look great. Conspicuously absent for me is the "Blake Router Station". I think I recall you saying you opted to eliminate it from your shop. Designing, laying out and installing a new shop is so exciting and fun. Enjoy the adrenaline rush!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


Ditto what Lenny said. Looks like this layout will flow nicely.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


Hey Blake,
I could work in there. Looks really nice.

I don't see wood storage, but that goes on the wall rack and in some open faced boxes I guess.

Since this is also the laundry room, you might want to include some hanging racks, etc. But then again, hey…..

Not sure what you are going to do with the floor. I have really enjoyed the Harbor Freight 2 foot square interlocking foam pads. They have lasted for years and really do clean up well. Cheap too.

And I guess you are going to run pipe for the dust collector.

All in all, really neat and exciting,
Steve


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


*Nice!* Looks like that will work. I'm using half, er uh maybe three fourths of a two car garage. One suggestion though, don't skimp on lighting. Your eyes AND your projects will thank you for it.

always,


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


That looks like a good layout. I just want to mention the following to maybe help you avoid some of my layout mistakes…

#1. Where are you going to store lumber for projects? You won't need a ton of storage unless you want it, but you will want at least enough storage to allow wood to acclimate to your shop prior to working with it.

#2. What provisions are you making for storing handheld power tools? Things such as router, router bits, table saw accessories, power drill, hand sanders etc…

#3. What provisions are you making for storing supplies? Things like fasteners, glue, sandpaper, finishes, rags etc…

#4. Where is the safety equipment? Fire extinguishers, storage for personal protective equipment like face shield, safety glasses, ear muffs…

#5. If you are going to want to add things like a mortiser, lathe, bench grinder etc…. you will want to provision that space now. If space is all *that* critical, perhaps for a mortiser you could use a mortising attachment on your drill press, or a shop built jig and a router instead of a dedicated machine.

Do not underestimate the storage potential / value of the vertical space in the shop. Infrequently used hand held, and bench top tools can be stored up high, and brought down as needed.

Best of luck with the project. You are in for a lot of fun, and a lot of learning!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


*Lenny:* Ya, I had to eliminate a few things so I decided to combine the router table and table saw.

*Steve:* Lumber will probably go on racks above the table saw corner, or standing back by the drill press and dust collector. Thanks for the tip on the flooring… I'll have to do something, its very rough, cold, hard and ugly.

*jcees:* I won't skimp on lighting.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


Looks good Blake. Only thought I had was walling in the DC will not allow for future addition of a cyclone separator.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Sketchup Plans*
> 
> First of all, I've made some more progress on the attic "loft" space above the garage. You might remember this "before" photo:
> 
> ...


You have a great ability to use Sketchup, congrats on the forward mvoement


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Attic is Done*

Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.










And of corse the whole point of spending so much time on the attic space is to get all that stuff off my garage floor.

So I was finally able to clean and organize below.



















Next projects: electrical, lighting and then new sheetrock on the ceiling and walls, and finally a new floor!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Lookin' Good Blake !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


are you going to put a wood floor down, looking forward to seeing the finished place..


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


You go Blake.
Great to see you chugging along.

Steve


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


Grizzman… it won't be actual wood but it will be a durable linoleum that looks like wood.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


Great empty space


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


New space is always exciting. It'll look a lot better when it's full of machines and some dust.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


Blake,

It's great to see you're making progress. Can't wait to see you get to work on some new projects!

L/W


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Attic is Done*
> 
> Just a quick update… The attic storage space is pretty much finished, and it only took about a year to thin out and organize everything up there.
> 
> ...


Small step for man, but a giant step for Blake!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*

Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.

So instead I've been working on my table saw.

Here's where it started, with a used DeWalt 746 hybrid table saw. Honestly I've never given Hybrids much thought. I had always drooled over the new Unisaw and Sawstop. But I came across this little gem and love it! Its powerful (2hp), smooth, quiet, portable, and has full dust collection around the blade. And it was a killer deal.










And since my new shop is even smaller than my old shop, I am unfortunately going to have to downsize somehow. So I am combining my table saw and router table, and *SELLING* this:

*For Sale: $350 obo (the materials alone cost more than that) Send me a message if you are interested*



I loved my router table. But it is huge, and I don't have the space anymore. But the main advantage of combining my router table/saw is that I can use the same Incra fence for both 

I just need to set a series of calibrated stops for the router and saw. I will need two positions for the saw, at 0-16" and 16-32", since I only have the 17" positioner (if you are familiar with Incra products you will know what I mean. http://www.incramentaltools.com) But the positioner holds several sliding scales so I can have one dedicated to each position.

Here is the beginning of the fence installation, for which I only needed to order the TS rails. I am just using the positioner off the old router table:










Once the fence rails were installed, I built the two table saw wings/extensions. My DW 746 came with those flimsy stamped steel extensions. So I removed them and built my own with two layers of 3/4" birch plywood, surrounded by a hardwood boarder and white laminate on top.










Once these were mounted to the TS rails on the saw, I used my original router template to cut the opening for the router lift. I had actually saved it from when I made my first router table… just in case!























































Then I used the Incra fence, which was conveniently already installed, as a guide to rout a channel for the router miter track, which went just a few inches to the left of the router.










Finally I added a zero-clearance insert and after a little tuning up, my saw was pretty much complete!



















I think the only thing left is to build a box around the router lift for dust collection and noise reduction. It will also include a magnetic safety switch.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


Blake,

That looks like a great set-up! Nice to see your progress. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake, nice to see you in the saddle again.
Looks like a nice TS Router combo, that does save a lot of room.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


You're doing a fine job. Nice setup on your new ts. Someone will be very happy to purchase your fine router table


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


That has turned out amazing Blake, you must be happy with that fine and build. It should serve you well in your new shop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JLango (Sep 21, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


Blake, thats awesome! Always wanted to add a router into my tablesaw. Good use of otherwise "wasted" space. Good work.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


Hang tight brother - I will be there!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


What a fine job done.
It will be a lovely work station.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Blake said:


> *Pimp My Table Saw (EYE Candy)*
> 
> Not much progress on the actual garage lately… I'm waiting for someone to help me put the electrical together. Its a little over my head, since I need to reroute entire circuits, add 220, etc.
> 
> ...


I've had that Dewalt tablesaw for about ten years, love it. I have the sliding table where you have your router. Built a melamine box inside the legs for dust collection (ditched the shroud setup, works great). Sharkguard guy makes a quick release splitter set for it.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Help from Todd Clippinger*

So, lots of progress. Where did we leave off? Something like this… (its getting better in terms of organization)










Finally it was time to call in the big guns. Todd Clippinger has been begging me for some woodworking lessons ever since he found out about me so I finally let him come all the way over from Montana to California to work with me and pick up some mad skills 










Well we ripped up the place and did a ton of electrical work, installed a window, moved a door, and he also relieved me of my worst enemy… the kitchen slider door.

"Good riddance old door"










"Hello new slider!" ...I still have some painting to do.










Meanwhile I started building the enclosed laundry "room"...










And heres another random progress shot I found on my phone:










And with my garage still in shambles, I had to let Todd get back to MT. But It sure was great to finally meet this old friend and kindred spirit craftsman.










The next step has been nagging at me since we moved in… hanging the bikes on the ceiling.

I bought these pulley system kits over a year ago. And this seemingly simple project sort-of kicked my ass. I must have re-arranged and re-engeneered them like half-a-dozen times before I got them all to fit in the small section of the garage that has high ceilings. The challenges included getting them to not interfere with each other/the walls/garage door/etc., and attaching them to the sloped ceiling… way to many trips up and down the ladder.

But once I got them up my garage floor got WAY bigger 










Maybe now I can start making it look like a proper shop? Stay tuned.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Help from Todd Clippinger*
> 
> So, lots of progress. Where did we leave off? Something like this… (its getting better in terms of organization)
> 
> ...


I had some good times man!

I loved our late night cookouts.










And that cool lumber yard you have that sells all that killer redwood!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Help from Todd Clippinger*
> 
> So, lots of progress. Where did we leave off? Something like this… (its getting better in terms of organization)
> 
> ...


well this is great , two great talents come together and help each other, i'm looking forward to seeing how your shop shapes up and maybe we will see something from todd showing us some new made skills…looks like the cook outs were a enjoyable time, my guess is the meat was not over cooked or burned….lol…thanks for the peep as to what is going on in redwood country…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Help from Todd Clippinger*
> 
> So, lots of progress. Where did we leave off? Something like this… (its getting better in terms of organization)
> 
> ...


Looks like some good times


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Help from Todd Clippinger*
> 
> So, lots of progress. Where did we leave off? Something like this… (its getting better in terms of organization)
> 
> ...


Yea Progress.

Looks like you guys had a good time too. What a wonderful story.

Steve


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Sheetrock & Saw Bench*

Still making progress. Here's a small update.

Here is a random photo I took at some point. It shows where the saw bench will go and also the partially-framed laundry area to the far right:










I've been hanging sheetrock for weeks in my spare time:



















This is my old tool box. Its has served me well for many years but its not the most efficient use of space, and I need to make use of every inch in this tiny shop. So its gotta go. I sold it on Craigslist:










And started building the new chop saw bench with will have the new tool box built into it. Here's the frame being assembled in the driveway:










And here it is getting installed:










In goes the new tool box:










And here it is mostly installed. I haven't built the left leg support in this photo yet.










The new tool box is SO nice and gives me a lot of breathing room for my tools.

So I have to admit that these photos are actually several weeks old and I have actually made WAY more progress but haven't taken photos yet. So stay tuned… more to come.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


Blake,

It's nice to see your progress. You must be anxious to have it finished and be able to get back to crafting some more fabulous furniture pieces.

L/W


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


It's coming along nicely Blake and looking good. I'm surprised you didn't "inset" the miter saw. Do you have plans to build up around it? Also, I noticed the Husky x-horse temporarily holding up the left side of the bench. What a handy tool those are. I saw them on "Cool Tools" when it was on and had to have them. They are far sturdier than any saw horse I have seen.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


Looking nice Blake.

Boy, putting a shop together is a lot of work. That will be sweet though.

Steve


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


Moving forward great progress


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


Always excitement during additions and expansions. Have fun. Work/Play safe.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


Lenny: Yep, the saw will be "inset" when I'm done.


----------



## Carlos59 (Dec 31, 2014)

Blake said:


> *Sheetrock & Saw Bench*
> 
> Still making progress. Here's a small update.
> 
> ...


Dear Blak. My name is Carlos Madrid. I live in Sweden and I'm looking for a machine designated for cutting pieces of leather and internet I came to your address on it I see that you have one of those machine gun-shaped, well and wonder what is the truth is a machine for cutting strips of leather like goat or goat, is used in the art of saddlery. I wonder if you sell I live in Sweden and that machines do not exist or are in Scandinavia, selling it as it is what you want for it ??. A cordial greetings to you from Sweden Stockholm. A hug !! and Happy New Year 2015.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*DONE!*

Pretty much done.

Obviously there is a long list of finishing touches that I will be working on throughout the winter. But after about 3 years its finally a woodshop. And an art studio. And a ton of storage. And a built-in laundry. And remember that I was able to fit this all into a one car garage.

One of my goals, other than to have a kick ass work space, was to show what was possible in a one car garage. I wanted to be a bit of an inspiration to other woodworkers who don't have much space. I'm going to work on fine-tuning it for the next year or so and then I'd like to submit it to Wood Magazine or some other publication.

I also wanted this to be a multi-use creative space for the whole family. My wife needed a space for her art, and we have two young boys (1 & 3) who are already beginning to appreciate it… our 3 year old loves to "play tools like Daddy."

Ok, picture time:

*The "before" photo:* ...Typical dark, dysfunctional garage filled with crap:










And now…

*Looking East:*










*Looking West:*










*Looking North:* Most of the tools on this side are on mobile bases so I can easily move them away from the wall or even outside if necessary.










*Looking South at the mite saw bench:* I built-in my tool chest because its a much more efficient use of space than having it on rollers with space all around it. The open space below is currently home for my air compressor and shop vac. I will eventually build a lean-to on the outside of the garage and add a dust collector.










*Close up of the fence/positioning system for the miter saw:* Its an Incra system that gives me repeatable accuracy up to 1/64".










*Bench Area:* My bench is also on a mobile base so I can move it away from the wall.










*Japanese hand tools:*










*Tool Cabinet:* This cabinet is not done yet. It needs glass panel doors and a few custom tool holders inside to maximize space. It holds my western hand tools.










*Table Saw & Router Table combo with Incra Positioner:* The table saw is on castors so I can move it away from the wall or even outside.










*Flip Tool Cart:* 13" planer and oscillating spindle sander combo. Not my design, several others can be found on LJ or google. Like everything else its on castors to easily move.










*West end (art studio).* The laundry is on the left, covered with curtains (for now). That little wood door encloses the water heater. We covered the door to the garage with paint chips, which adds some color and makes it look like a painter's studio. Also the backsplash for the art counter was salvaged from the paint department sign from Home Depot. It is a bunch of paint sticks dipped in different colors of paint. I got it as a 4'x8' sheet (the paint sticks were glued to a sheet of plywood) and I cut it into strips for the backsplash.










*Art Studio:*



















*Laundry Room:*










*Bikes:* The bikes are on a really cool pulley system I got on Amazon. They come down like a mini blind with one pull of the string. You can also see the hatch door for the drop ladder. There is a ton of storage up there, you can even stand up. Also there is open storage above the laundry area (to the right in this photo). Right now it is filled with crap for a yard sale but it will become lumber storage. I have a shed in the back yard for more lumber storage.










By the way, I've started an Instagram account for my woodshed if you feel like following me there. Im @theweberwoodshop

I've updated the photos on my WORKSHOP page as well. Thanks for looking!


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup, wish I was this organized.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Amazing transformation. A wonderful work space for both you and your wife.


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Very impressive! Need to get to work on my shop.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


*Shuweeeeet!*


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake, that is one really nice transformation. I mean really nice.

Congrats on the second boy. Amazing that you were able to get this done with toddlers afoot.

Nice to hear from you again. It will be great to see some of the projects that come out of such a wonderful place.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Awesomely done Blake. You're gonna luv it


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Looks really nice.

What did you put on the floor? I'm looking for a low profile floor covering for my shop that is more comfortable on the feet and tools when they drop yet stiff enough to move tools on casters over them when needed. I was going to do the Dricore panels but that would require cutting the bottom of the door to the outside off a bit.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Great job Blake. It's been a while.
Can't wait to see some more of your fine work now that the shop is done.
I admire your patience.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Blake: great use of your limited space.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Excellent work and well thought out!!


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Nice. Very Nice. I wish that I had a dedicated space like yours. My shop is a two car garage which has two cars parked in it!


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Blake:
You've succeeded in one of your objectives and that is to give some encouragement to another woodworker. AKA me. I've been converting our two car garage into a 1 car garage with the other half a woodshop/art studio for my daughter. Just started in August really and have been kinda bummed that it isn't progressing. Hearing it took you 3 years is a reminder to me to be patient and just keep at it.

Great looking space. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RSetubal (Nov 4, 2014)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Impressive change. Beautiful workshop.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Well thought out, nice job, looks very functional


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Blake, you have a beautiful shop and it's turned into a wonderful makeover. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LJRay (Apr 12, 2014)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Blake, that's fantastic.

What did you use for the flooring? (My apologies if you mentioned before).


----------



## Phillipt (Jan 17, 2016)

Blake said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> Pretty much done.
> 
> ...


Great space!


----------

